# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  pagamenti contributi inps, gestione separata

## ale.rix

Salve, 
per pagare i contributi INPS gestione separata, contributi da pagare nelle scadenze di saldo e acconto irpef (giugno e novembre) come si compila l'F24, c'è bisogno del numero di matricola della gestione separata? 
grazie

----------


## Patty76

La gestione separata non ha matricola. Nel campo matricola viene inserito il cap e il luogo dove ha sede l'attività.

----------


## ale.rix

> La gestione separata non ha matricola. Nel campo matricola viene inserito il cap e il luogo dove ha sede l'attivit&#224;.

  ok grazie della delucidazione! 
per&#242; scusa non ho capito una cosa....come fanno ad identificare la gestione separata di quella persona? 
grazias

----------


## Patty76

Bhè parli di saldo e acconto, quindi sei un professionista. Il modello F/24 è intestato a te, con il tuo codice fiscale. 
Nel caso di collaborazione, invece, si deve elaborare e inviare all'inps anche il modello e-mens.

----------


## ale.rix

> Bhè parli di saldo e acconto, quindi sei un professionista. Il modello F/24 è intestato a te, con il tuo codice fiscale. 
> Nel caso di collaborazione, invece, si deve elaborare e inviare all'inps anche il modello e-mens.

  grazie di nuovo Patty. 
scusa se questa persona è già iscritta alla gestione separata, dato che è un cocopro, seccondo te deve fare un ulteriore iscrizione alla gestione separata per pagare i contributi relativi alla sua attività professionista 2008?

----------


## Patty76

Non è necessaria una nuova iscrizione. Una volta che si è iscritti alla gestione separata, anche se si iniziano altre 10 attività soggette alla gestione separata, non è necessaria una nuova iscrizione, perchè i dati del soggetto sono già presenti negli archivi inps.  :Smile:

----------


## studiovera

> Non è necessaria una nuova iscrizione. Una volta che si è iscritti alla gestione separata, anche se si iniziano altre 10 attività soggette alla gestione separata, non è necessaria una nuova iscrizione, perchè i dati del soggetto sono già presenti negli archivi inps.

  Scusate se mi intrometto.
Ma se inizio, quindi, il rapporto con un altro committente non c'è bisogno di presentare nessun modello all'INPS?
Forse non ho capito bene. :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

Hai capito bene. 
Se sei già stata iscritta da un altro committente non devi rifare l'iscrizione.  :Smile:

----------

